# TRP lower unit or not on SHO



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Just repowered my 210-V Tran Cat with a 2011 Yamaha SHO 200. Currently working on getting it propped right with the stock lower unit, but I have a trp lower unit in my garage thinking about putting on the SHO? I know the trp has its advantages, but any cons/concerns I should consider?


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Where did you find a TRP unit for a SHO?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

He didn't. He is going to use it off another motor I'm assuming.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It will void all warranties is what I was told. One of the guys at LMC runs a trp on his 250 sho


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't think it voids warranty on your powerhead


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

I picked up a trp lower unit with the plan of putting it on my 150 vmax, but then found a deal on a used SHO, so here I am. Warranty being voided would be a big deal since the motor has warranty thru 5/2016. I've heard different stories on the warranty issue, so defintely need to get that cleared up.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Aint nothing better than calling yammy and asking?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Put the TRP on

If you need warranty work, put the other LU back on....


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

There was a post on here a while back of a beautiful dargel 25 kat that had the 250 sho and a trp as well. Just did a search on my phone and I can't find it. 

The boat that is or was at LMC is the owners Haynie. May want to call up there and ask. I saw it the day I got my Sho on my skeeter.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

fiund it
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=425108&highlight=dargel


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Sweet-thanks for the link.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

I just added the TRP lower unit on my 200 SHO 2 weeks ago. I now think I have the best fishing rig for my style of fishing. I fish the LLM area and there isn't any place I can't go now. It's stoppid skinny and pretty fast. I run a Majek Illusion and was happy with my rig before the TRP but now I'm just blowing out of any place I wanna stop. I kept my old lower unit just in case it voided my warranty. Still not sure if it did. 
You will not be disappointed by changing out your lower unit. Just do it!


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, is there something special I need to do to get the trp lower unit on the SHO. Messed around with it for an hour or so, but could never get it to fully slide into place. got the water tube and gear shift lined up, but could never get the gap to close less than 1 1/2" or so-like the drive shaft wouldn't slide into place. Tried lots of different twists/turns but nada. Even tried putting into gear, etc.

Is there a trick? what am i missing. I know the trp lower unit slid right onto my 150vmax, and the sho lower unit went right back on without an issue.


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Where can I buy a TRP unit for a sho?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Have someone bump the key when your stabbing it. Make sure the L/U is in neutral!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

mgeistman said:


> Have someone bump the key when your stabbing it. Make sure the L/U is in neutral!


Um, i'd take the props off and wear tight sleaves.

Seems like a bad idea to me....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Please don't quote me but it may be drive shaft length. Put a tape to it and verify. If so swap them over if possible and you should be good to go!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Bump it. Unless the shaft length is different which i dont think it is it should go right in.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Props*



el rojo said:


> I just added the TRP lower unit on my 200 SHO 2 weeks ago. I now think I have the best fishing rig for my style of fishing. I fish the LLM area and there isn't any place I can't go now. It's stoppid skinny and pretty fast. I run a Majek Illusion and was happy with my rig before the TRP but now I'm just blowing out of any place I wanna stop. I kept my old lower unit just in case it voided my warranty. Still not sure if it did.
> You will not be disappointed by changing out your lower unit. Just do it!


What size Props are you running? 19P or 21P?


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

It will slide right in when all splines line up


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

shafts are the same length and same number teeth. Only difference is the SHO shaft is tapered at the end, where the TRP is squared off. I'll try the key bumb idea next time, but going to run the boat as is the rest of the weekend. The prop I got from FullThrottleBoatworks seems to be dialed in right now for this combo. thanks


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

MajekMike said:


> What size Props are you running? 19P or 21P?


MM I'm running 19s


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

el rojo said:


> MM I'm running 19s


What kind of RPM/Speed are you getting with 19's?


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm going to bump this thread, want to see if anyone was able to find out warranty info on adding a trp lower unit to a new 200 SHO


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I truly do not know if it voids, but I know 2 guys that have mega hours on them and their SHO and so far so good?

Surely whistling Dixie will chime in


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm beginning to see more and more brand new boats with new SHO's with TRP's on them so I would venture to guess that it doesn't void the factory warranty on the motor. There probably isn't a warranty on the lower unit but I bet the rest of the motor is still covered otherwise I doubt so many people would be putting them on brand new boats.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

The 25 Dargel w/ TRP is mine. The warranty was definitely a concern but from what I gathered, the motor is still covered but the lower unit is not. Havent had a single problem with the motor yet. Runs great with the TRP. Basically like 4x4 on your boat. I think it lowers the fuel economy by about 0.5 mpg which is the only negative thing I can think of. My advice, put the TRP on. You wont regret it. If you need motor work done at some point, put the stock lower unit on just to be safe.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Warranty is still good. The TRP lower unit loses its warranty if put on a 225 or 250 SHO. No warranties are effected if its on a 200 and it will not effect your motors warranty at all.


----------

